# Getting Cozy.



## yagyujubei (Sep 29, 2011)

As the nights are beginning to get cooler, I have noticed that my cats have become much friendlier with each other.From the left, Sikozu, Jubei, and Sirikit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2011)

Very pretty. My cat has started sleeping on my bed at night. She must be getting a little cold too.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

my little chiuhuahua has slept with me since we got her!  its soooo cute!


----------

